# OT: Sports Radio (Merged)



## SodaPopinski

Rumors are swirling this morning that 95.5 FM will soon be switching formats to all sports, and specifically focusing on Blazers, Ducks, Seahawks, Jim Rome and Westwood One sports broadcasts.

My sources are several posts on a Ducks board I frequent and this post on a local radio feedback forum:

http://feedback.pdxradio.com/messages/5/334957.html?1204659016

There seems to be some decent validity to these rumors, and I'd be stoked to have some new blood in local sports talk, since I'm sick of 1080 and the morons they roll out there.

Hopefully it comes to fruition!

-Pop


----------



## mediocre man

*Re: All new Portland sports radio station on the horizon?*

That would be great news for the city of Portland. Here in Houston there are three sports stations and it really raises the level of the station to have that many


----------



## Sonny-Canzano

*Re: All new Portland sports radio station on the horizon?*

So that would leave Portland without a hip-hop station? Z100 sucks!


----------



## mediocre man

*Re: All new Portland sports radio station on the horizon?*



-Sonny- said:


> So that would leave Portland without a hip-hop station? Z100 sucks!


No not that!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:boohoo::boohoo::cheer:


----------



## SodaPopinski

*Re: All new Portland sports radio station on the horizon?*



-Sonny- said:


> So that would leave Portland without a hip-hop station? Z100 sucks!


From what I've read, Jammin' would move down the dial to 107.5 and bring their format with them.

-Pop


----------



## Sonny-Canzano

*Re: All new Portland sports radio station on the horizon?*



mediocre man said:


> No not that!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> :boohoo::boohoo::cheer:




Just because we don't listen to k-earth like you, old timer :rofl2:


----------



## chris_in_pdx

*Re: All new Portland sports radio station on the horizon?*

Anything would be better than what "ESPN PORTLAND" has become in recent years.


----------



## SodaPopinski

*Re: All new Portland sports radio station on the horizon?*

Personally, I just like the idea that I can actually listen to a Portland specific show in the afternoons between April and September instead of a game broadcast of a baseball team 200 miles away from here.

-Pop


----------



## chris_in_pdx

*Re: All new Portland sports radio station on the horizon?*



-Sonny- said:


> So that would leave Portland without a hip-hop station? Z100 sucks!


The latest rumors are that Jammin would switch their format to Movin 107.5 (although I wouldn't know where Portland's 18-35 women would get their music from then... I mean, seriously, have you listened to that station and just KNEW that you aren't their target demographic?), and 95.5 would either pick up ESPN's contract (after KFXX drops them, which looks likely given their recent chaos), or pick up "Fox Sports Radio", Jim Rome, and be able to run Blazers, Ducks, and Seahawks on full stereo, which would be a treat in itself.

I myself am looking forward to it.


----------



## Utherhimo

*Re: All new Portland sports radio station on the horizon?*

yeah i hate listening to the weeatle sports.


----------



## BenDavis503

*Re: All new Portland sports radio station on the horizon?*



-Sonny- said:


> So that would leave Portland without a hip-hop station? Z100 sucks!


95.5 plays the worst hip hop anyways and the playhouse is the most ridiculous show ever in the world.


I hope this is true


----------



## e_blazer1

*Re: All new Portland sports radio station on the horizon?*

Hey, maybe CSN can manage it and somehow only make it available to 1/2 the fan base.


----------



## alext42083

*Re: All new Portland sports radio station on the horizon?*



SodaPopinski said:


> Personally, I just like the idea that I can actually listen to a Portland specific show in the afternoons between April and September instead of a game broadcast of a baseball team 200 miles away from here.
> 
> -Pop


No doubt.. I turned on the radio the other day only to hear a PREGAME show for SPRING TRAINING. WTF is that... "we're talking about spring training."
Talk about boring as hell. The announcers even sound like they're bored out of their mind.


----------



## HOWIE

*Re: All new Portland sports radio station on the horizon?*

That would be awesome if true. Portland doesn't have as much sports as other cites, but having something other than the Fan to listen too would be nice. Variety is the spice of life and I am tired of only having a wannabee sports station locally.

I mean what the hell happen to the Fan? Ugh sad at best, if another station came in with half a brain they'd be off the air in a few weeks.


----------



## Sonny-Canzano

*Re: All new Portland sports radio station on the horizon?*

FSN and KFXX caused me to absolutely hate the Mariners. I used to tolerate baseball and now I can't stand it. Every time you turned it to FSN it's Mariners this and Mariners that. **** the Mariners!!


----------



## alext42083

*Re: All new Portland sports radio station on the horizon?*

Put Rome, put Canzano, put Gavin Dawson on the new station and then you've got something to work with. And since 95.5 is a Paul Allen owned station I think, if they're going to an all-sports format, they could even move the Blazers there from 750.

They could really bring down The Fan, and boring Tirico and the boring Ms.


----------



## TLo

*Re: All new Portland sports radio station on the horizon?*

That's great if true. I would just like to have the option to listen to Portland sports instead of the M's, although I'm a big M's fan.

It would nice if this station covered Beaver football and baseball too. Not just Ducks.


----------



## SodaPopinski

*Re: All new Portland sports radio station on the horizon?*



TLo said:


> It would nice if this station covered Beaver football and baseball too. Not just Ducks.


Well I think since it's the same network of stations as 750KXL - which is the home of the Ducks, Blazers and Seahawks, the coverage will obviously slant that way.

-Pop


----------



## Utherhimo

*Re: All new Portland sports radio station on the horizon?*

it would be nice if we had a stadium and our own team!


----------



## B_&_B

*Re: All new Portland sports radio station on the horizon?*

Not sure how Jammin could just "move" to 107.5, since Rose City Radio (KXL & Jammin) does not own that frequency/dial position. CBS radio owns it.

One thing I noticed is that Rome is now available on KXL's website. That could be a little hint that there is some truth to this rumor of 95.5 changing to an all sports station.

Sports on the FM dial! I think this would be a great move for Rose City Radio and the Portland Trail Blazers.


----------



## nikolokolus

*Re: All new Portland sports radio station on the horizon?*

ah c'mon, no love for Isacc "man child" Ropp, and the big "Suck"? :wink:

the only reason I ever listened to 1080 was Dan Patrick and Gavin Dawson, beyond that it's like the aural equivalent of running a cheese grater over your face.


----------



## PapaG

*Re: All new Portland sports radio station on the horizon?*

I am really ticked off at The Fan dumping Rome for 3 hours of delayed Dan Patrick, and Mike Tirico and his cast of cronies are simply unlistenable unless Scott Van Pelt gets to host when Tirico is off.

Colin I can listen to, partially because I listened to him for so many years here locally (old shoe theory), but Dan Patrick? Come on now. 

So instead, I've changed to Dennis Miller in the mornings if Colin isn't interesting followed by Rick Emerson from 11-3. KFXX has almost literally run me out of listening to sports on the radio. I'll add that Ropp and Suke don't bother me at all and I actually enjoy them at times, but the Mariner baseball is just too much for me to handle, so I just turn my dial as KFXX is slowly erased from my pattern.

Did I mention I spend a lot of time in the car? :rofl2:


----------



## Schilly

*Re: All new Portland sports radio station on the horizon?*

Who wants to bet that Rome jumped ship on the Fan for the new station, and the Fan played it off like they dumped Rome for Ratings reasons?


----------



## Schilly

*Re: All new Portland sports radio station on the horizon?*

Wow Rome already on KXL live 9am to noon... I'd definitely say Jim bailed out on the Fan not the other way around.


----------



## Dan

*Re: All new Portland sports radio station on the horizon?*



Schilly said:


> Wow Rome already on KXL live 9am to noon... I'd definitely say Jim bailed out on the Fan not the other way around.


Not necessarily. The Fan could've wanted him gone for a while for all we know.


----------



## MAS RipCity

*Re: All new Portland sports radio station on the horizon?*

playhouse isn't bad, but lets face it, if your only form of hip hop is the radio, than you've got issues. They don't play music on 95.5 anymore, they play ringtones


----------



## Schilly

*Re: All new Portland sports radio station on the horizon?*

I didn't know that Paul Allen's "Rose City Radio Corp." owned sports stations in LA and Boston. Both under "The Sporting News Radio" designation.


----------



## PapaG

*Re: All new Portland sports radio station on the horizon?*



Schilly said:


> Who wants to bet that Rome jumped ship on the Fan for the new station, and the Fan played it off like they dumped Rome for Ratings reasons?



Seems possible, although I suppose that Dan Patrick could be almost giving away his show right now as opposed to Rome's hefty syndication fee.


----------



## Schilly

*Re: All new Portland sports radio station on the horizon?*

Actually now that I remember, on Friday when the programming director at the Fan was on discussing it with Suke he said Rome wanted all 3 hours live and they weren't in a position to do that. Though they spun it like they simply made the decision to walk away from Rome... I bet it was the other way around.


----------



## Schilly

*Re: All new Portland sports radio station on the horizon?*

http://radio.sportingnews.com/


----------



## PapaG

*Re: All new Portland sports radio station on the horizon?*



Schilly said:


> Wow Rome already on KXL live 9am to noon... I'd definitely say Jim bailed out on the Fan not the other way around.


Good Bye Bill. O. Reilly! :rofl2:

Thank you Paul Allen!


----------



## Schilly

*Re: All new Portland sports radio station on the horizon?*

Oops I made a mistake... Rome is Live on KXL.com from 9am to noon...

Sounds like a show looking for a station.


----------



## NateBishop3

*Re: All new Portland sports radio station on the horizon?*

95.5 hasn't been good since it first came out. They used to play some older music, now it's all that southern rap crap. I haven't listened to them in years.

107.5 isn't that bad. They play some decent older stuff. A lot of it is fluff though. 

Let's face it, FM radio is terrible anyway.

I do like the idea of another sports radio station. The FAN hasn't been good since I worked there in early 2000. They used to have four local shows, the Morning Guys, The Herd, The Neil Buckhead show, and The Big Show with Kenny Vance and John Lund. Now it's mostly all nationally syndicated. Good luck on hearing anything about the Blazers on that station.


----------



## alext42083

*Re: All new Portland sports radio station on the horizon?*

One of the problems I have with Isaac and Suke is they talk way too much about national stuff, like the other 20 hours of programming don't talk enough about whatever SportsCenter is talking about.

You get a segment with Quick, maybe a segment with a Blazer every other day, and that's about it. It's barely even local. The only local thing about it is that it's done in Portland.


----------



## It's_GO_Time

*Re: All new Portland sports radio station on the horizon?*



PapaG said:


> I am really ticked off at The Fan dumping Rome for 3 hours of delayed Dan Patrick, and Mike Tirico and his cast of cronies are simply unlistenable unless Scott Van Pelt gets to host when Tirico is off.
> 
> Colin I can listen to, partially because I listened to him for so many years here locally (old shoe theory), but Dan Patrick? Come on now.
> 
> So instead, I've changed to Dennis Miller in the mornings if Colin isn't interesting followed by Rick Emerson from 11-3. KFXX has almost literally run me out of listening to sports on the radio. I'll add that Ropp and Suke don't bother me at all and I actually enjoy them at times, but the Mariner baseball is just too much for me to handle, so I just turn my dial as KFXX is slowly erased from my pattern.
> 
> Did I mention I spend a lot of time in the car? :rofl2:


What station is Dennis Miller on?

We must be in the same demographics . . . I spend a lot on time in my car and usually go with Collin (I know him when he lived here and he talks to a fan base that I fall into). 

I used to follow that with Rome. I find Dan Patrick witty, but if I had a choice, I would go with Rome and really didn't like the way the FAN was explaining why they made the move and basically dissed Rome and called it a no brainer from their standpoint . . . makes me almost not want to listen to Patrick.

In the end, I will usually go with local programing because I can't get enough Blazer talk (along with Duck football and local college basketball) . . . so I will always routinely check what is on the FAN (and quickly punch away when they are doing Mariner spring training).

Having sports choices is a good thing . . . and I would chuckle to see the new station beat out rating on the FAN during the time Rome is on given that they don't think Rome helps generate advertising dollars . . . they are either feeding their fans BS or they need some new studies.


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic

*Re: All new Portland sports radio station on the horizon?*

Miller is on 970 AM. Rick Emerson is on after him from 11-3. Rick's show is the best!


----------



## BeaverMaz

*Re: All new Portland sports radio station on the horizon?*

Two words for everyone...satellite radio. You can listen to whatever music you want, lots of live sports, espn, fox sports, dan patrick and the biggest reason of all is not to have to listen to Mariner baseball every afternoon and evening during the baseball season. Plus I can't stand big suke and Isaac Ropp.


----------



## Sonny-Canzano

*Re: All new Portland sports radio station on the horizon?*

95.5 does play a lot of poppy flop-hop. The Playhouse isn't that bad, crazy, but not bad.


----------



## ebott

*Re: All new Portland sports radio station on the horizon?*



-Sonny- said:


> FSN and KFXX caused me to absolutely hate the Mariners. I used to tolerate baseball and now I can't stand it. Every time you turned it to FSN it's Mariners this and Mariners that. **** the Mariners!!


+1

I was just thinking that it would even be better to have a station that was JUST ESPN feeds. Anything would be better than hoping for some sports talk and hearing the Mariners instead. What a nightmare. Like when the Blazers got the #1 pick and KFXX couldn't talk about it for days because of the Mariners.


----------



## ehizzy3

*Re: All new Portland sports radio station on the horizon?*

baseball>>>>>>>>


----------



## ehizzy3

*Re: All new Portland sports radio station on the horizon?*

since when did dan patrick get a job back with espn radio?


----------



## alext42083

*Re: All new Portland sports radio station on the horizon?*

Dan Patrick signed with some company called The Content Factory, which syndicates his show around the country.. so he's not with ESPN.
Eh.. sometimes I find him kind of boring and actually would rather listen to Rome.


----------



## deanwoof

*Re: All new Portland sports radio station on the horizon?*



BenDavis503 said:


> 95.5 plays the worst hip hop anyways and the playhouse is the most ridiculous show ever in the world.


95.5 only plays occasional hip hop but that's not their target market. if you want hip hop in portland, listen to KBOO or the benson HS channel when they have decent people on it. and yes, the playhouse is the worst. 



MAS RipCity said:


> playhouse isn't bad, but lets face it, if your only form of hip hop is the radio, than you've got issues. They don't play music on 95.5 anymore, they play ringtones


i agree and it's not entirely the "radio stations" fault, though. can you blame them for taking in money to play the songs that the record labels want to play?



NateBishop3 said:


> 95.5 hasn't been good since it first came out. They used to play some older music, now it's all that southern rap crap. I haven't listened to them in years.
> 
> 107.5 isn't that bad. They play some decent older stuff. A lot of it is fluff though.
> 
> Let's face it, FM radio is terrible anyway.


i remember when 95.5 first launched in high school. they played songs no commercials and explicit lyrics. then after that, it went downhill, as did the music industry as a whole. 

remember, it's the record labels that shell out money to market their artists and they pay these big ol radio stations and music video stations to play their hits non-stop. they control the airplay, not the listeners. and i agree, rap music right now is about the ringtone artists because you and i both know that people don't buy whole albums anymore. so to make a name for themselves the quick route, you have to be able to have that catchy chorus that turns into ringtone sales. did you know there are artists that go (MULTI)PLATINUM on their ringtones? 

a sports radio station would be a good idea and this is genius to put it on one of the highest channel ratings in portland and then have everyone that still listens to 95.5 go to 107.5. get rid of movin' 107. their target market is ahem, white people with their baby got back, super freak, and other cheesy songs. 105.1 is where it's at. haha. ok it's 12:30 and i need sleep. i feel like i could write a book. or a blog.


----------



## SodaPopinski

*Re: All new Portland sports radio station on the horizon?*



BeaverMaz said:


> Two words for everyone...satellite radio. You can listen to whatever music you want, lots of live sports, espn, fox sports, dan patrick and the biggest reason of all is not to have to listen to Mariner baseball every afternoon and evening during the baseball season. Plus I can't stand big suke and Isaac Ropp.


National shows are great every once in a while, but I think the point of this thread is the excitement over another LOCAL sports option. You're not going to get that on satellite.

-Pop


----------



## B_&_B

*Re: All new Portland sports radio station on the horizon?*



NateBishop3 said:


> 95.5 hasn't been good since it first came out. They used to play some older music, now it's all that southern rap crap. I haven't listened to them in years.
> 
> 107.5 isn't that bad. They play some decent older stuff. A lot of it is fluff though.
> 
> Let's face it, FM radio is terrible anyway.
> 
> I do like the idea of another sports radio station. The FAN hasn't been good since I worked there in early 2000. They used to have four local shows, the Morning Guys, The Herd, The Neil Buckhead show, and The Big Show with Kenny Vance and John Lund. Now it's mostly all nationally syndicated. Good luck on hearing anything about the Blazers on that station.


I used to love the Neil Buckhead show!


----------



## B_&_B

*Re: All new Portland sports radio station on the horizon?*



PapaG said:


> I am really ticked off at The Fan dumping Rome for 3 hours of delayed Dan Patrick, and Mike Tirico and his cast of cronies are simply unlistenable unless Scott Van Pelt gets to host when Tirico is off.


I agree. Van Pelt is great! I wish ESPN would ditch Tirico and give Van Pelt and Eric Kasilious (spelling?) that time slot.


FYI - 
Paul Allen / Vulcan sold The Sporting News.
http://www.oregonmediainsiders.com/node/723
http://www.marke****ch.com/news/sto...x?guid={7ACF9953-3AF5-4470-A057-2CD48D581789}


----------



## talman

*Re: All new Portland sports radio station on the horizon?*

I totally agree with the dump Tirico comment B&B. Van Pelt and Casillas (sp?) would be great!

I also agree with PapaG---I actually really enjoy Rop and Suk. It wasn't that long ago that I can remember our option was Ian Furness (a windbag and horrific host as there's ever been in the history of radio). I love my sports but sometimes I just need something else and "Club 1080" where they go off on various topics has me frequently ROFL! Also enjoy listening to Colin in the mornings as well.

It'll be very interesting to see how things play out in Portland radio over the next few weeks.


----------



## NateBishop3

*Re: All new Portland sports radio station on the horizon?*



B_&_B said:


> I used to love the Neil Buckhead show!


I'm still not sure what happened to him. One day he was working at The FAN, the next he was gone. Nobody would say why. It was like a big mystery. His show was good though. I enjoyed listening to it. I also really enjoyed working with Kenny Vance and Colin Cowherd. Two of the nicest guys in the world.


----------



## Nightfly

*Re: All new Portland sports radio station on the horizon?*

Couple of things:

107.5 will be flipping soon. To what format I'm not totally sure. It wouldn't be to Jammin's format, that wouldn't make much sense to me.

Second, I would not get your hopes up about a sports on FM, or any talk period on FM.

There are only a handful of places in the US that can support more then 1 full time sports station, and even fewer places that can support a Sports talk on FM.

For another sports station to pop up, they would be taking on a heritage brand in the Fan, dividing what is already a small pool.

Neither station would win, in my opinion.

Like the Fan or not, they have pulled in good ratings recently in the demos they target. Plus the station sells well.

Jammin is also selling well. That format might need to be tweeked a bit but I don't think they are going to flip to sports.

KXL I would guess added Rome to their website to keep another station in the market from picking him up. They did this in the past with Imus, they threw a tape delayed version of his show on in the middle of the night to keep other stations in the market from picking him up. They may do the same thing with Rome.

As far as Mariners Baseball, 1080 has no choice over that. Trust me, those guys want to dump baseball more then anyone else. They are under a contract, and the mariners won't budge. (Trust me, they have looked for every loop hole possible.)

As for those complaining about what's on the dial in Portland... you guys are surrounded by great radio. What you hear might not be your exact cup of tea, but most stations put a good product on the air. Living here in Centralia makes me really miss Portland radio.


--

Don't take everything you read on PDX radio as Gospel. The majority of folks posting over there are just speculating, and only a handful of people posting really know what they are talking about.

(I post over there... but you'll never know what screen name I go by... muahaha.)


----------



## Bwatcher

*Re: All new Portland sports radio station on the horizon?*

Thanks Nightfly. Its good to get your perspective.


----------



## Dan

*Re: All new Portland sports radio station on the horizon?*



Nightfly said:


> --
> 
> Don't take everything you read on PDX radio as Gospel. The majority of folks posting over there are just speculating, and only a handful of people posting really know what they are talking about.
> 
> (I post over there... but you'll never know what screen name I go by... muahaha.)



JPs_Love_Stud


----------



## furball

*Re: All new Portland sports radio station on the horizon?*

I can't believe we have to listen to boring Patrick for three hours and ESPN fluff Tirico for 3 hours. The one thing about Rome is that he is the most knowledgeable radio host and spends his three hours talking sports. Suke and Ropp actually sound like they don't particularly like talking sports. Big clue to Sports radio hosts. We listen to sports radio to hear sports, not about over zealous bums washing Sukes car!


----------



## Schilly

*Re: All new Portland sports radio station on the horizon?*



Nightfly said:


> Couple of things:
> 
> 107.5 will be flipping soon. To what format I'm not totally sure. It wouldn't be to Jammin's format, that wouldn't make much sense to me.
> 
> Second, I would not get your hopes up about a sports on FM, or any talk period on FM.
> 
> There are only a handful of places in the US that can support more then 1 full time sports station, and even fewer places that can support a Sports talk on FM.
> 
> For another sports station to pop up, they would be taking on a heritage brand in the Fan, dividing what is already a small pool.
> 
> Neither station would win, in my opinion.
> 
> Like the Fan or not, they have pulled in good ratings recently in the demos they target. Plus the station sells well.
> 
> Jammin is also selling well. That format might need to be tweeked a bit but I don't think they are going to flip to sports.
> 
> KXL I would guess added Rome to their website to keep another station in the market from picking him up. They did this in the past with Imus, they threw a tape delayed version of his show on in the middle of the night to keep other stations in the market from picking him up. They may do the same thing with Rome.
> 
> As far as Mariners Baseball, 1080 has no choice over that. Trust me, those guys want to dump baseball more then anyone else. They are under a contract, and the mariners won't budge. (Trust me, they have looked for every loop hole possible.)
> 
> As for those complaining about what's on the dial in Portland... you guys are surrounded by great radio. What you hear might not be your exact cup of tea, but most stations put a good product on the air. Living here in Centralia makes me really miss Portland radio.
> 
> 
> --
> 
> Don't take everything you read on PDX radio as Gospel. The majority of folks posting over there are just speculating, and only a handful of people posting really know what they are talking about.
> 
> (I post over there... but you'll never know what screen name I go by... muahaha.)


Sounds like the same company line that the Fan is always regurgitating. They are getting good ratings...why? Because there is renewed interest in sports in Portland and there is no alternative to listen to. How many Sports stations have no local teams in the fold for broadcasting?

If you took a station and Put Jim Rome, the Ducks, Blazers and Seahawks, ad din a couple local guys (Canzano and a co-host) you absolutely would split the sorts fans base, but one station would come out on top, and I doubt it would be KFXX.

Hell even Rosanne Barr would be the hottest chick at an all dude school.


----------



## SodaPopinski

*Re: All new Portland sports radio station on the horizon?*



furball said:


> I can't believe we have to listen to boring Patrick for three hours and ESPN fluff Tirico for 3 hours. The one thing about Rome is that he is the most knowledgeable radio host and spends his three hours talking sports. Suke and Ropp actually sound like they don't particularly like talking sports. Big clue to Sports radio hosts. We listen to sports radio to hear sports, not about over zealous bums washing Sukes car!


I'm OK with every once in a while mixing in some non-sports talk to round out the show. My beef with Suke and Ropp is neither of them have any inside info, and they don't line up great guests as much as the show has in the past. Guys like Kenny Vance and to some extent Ian Furness had sources within the Blazers where they could actually break stories. I never expect Suke or Ropp to have any info I don't already have. Which makes them less useful as as sports talk radio hosts. No connections. Limited guests. Why am I listening to these guys again?

-Pop


----------



## Schilly

*Re: All new Portland sports radio station on the horizon?*

Just out of curiosity as to the "There are only a handful of places in the US that can support more then 1 full time sports station" I decided to take a peak at some other communities.

Cinncinatti
2 full time sports stations
2 listed as sports and talk

Memphis
2 all sports stations


----------



## B_&_B

*Re: All new Portland sports radio station on the horizon?*

Word is that Jammin's long time program director was fired. If true, this adds fuel to the rumor of 95.5 flipping to a sports station.


----------



## SodaPopinski

*Re: All new Portland sports radio station on the horizon?*

May 12 is the date I keep hearing ...

Stay Tuned!

-Pop


----------



## SodaPopinski

*Re: All new Portland sports radio station on the horizon?*

The rumors are still swirling. Supposedly the new station will be called "95.5 The Game." (LOL @ the lack of originality in sports radio - all the stations are called "The Fan," "The Score," "The Ticket," or "The Game.")

Anyhow, check out who registered the domain name 955thegame.com.

Interesting!

-Pop


----------



## Schilly

*Re: All new Portland sports radio station on the horizon?*

Smoking Gun.


----------



## ThatBlazerGuy

*Re: All new Portland sports radio station on the horizon?*

Thank god. Not only does Portland get more sports coverage, but hopefully they straight up get rid of 95.5. 

I live and breath hip-hop, and 95.5% of the crap on that station makes me sad for the state of the music. I am more likely to hear an occasional good hip hop song on 94.7.


----------



## craigehlo

*Re: All new Portland sports radio station on the horizon?*

Good to hear an update on a new sports station. Even since 1080 cut costs and got rid of the Blazer post game how and the weekend show, that station is a waste of AM bandwidth. Once they got rid of Jim Rome, that was the last nail in their coffin IMHO.


----------



## deanwoof

*Re: All new Portland sports radio station on the horizon?*

hip hop and (c)rap are different. jammin95.5 barely played any hip hop, but then again, it's not their fault. they dont decide what to put on the air. 

anyhoo, this is pretty cool! an FM sports station!


----------



## Sug

*Re: All new Portland sports radio station on the horizon?*

FYI on this, yes 95.5 will be a sports station. I can't say how I know, but Greg Oden will have his own show in Portland next year as well. The Blazers are looking to use 95.5 as a massive marketing machine. JC and Gavin Dawson will have their own shows as well. Jim Rome is coming live as well, but you probably already knew that.


----------



## nikolokolus

*Re: All new Portland sports radio station on the horizon?*

I could do without JC and Rome, but it'll be nice to get Dawson back on the airwaves; he was the only blazer knowledgeable, on air guy, at 1080. GO with his own show sounds hilarious ... in theory.


----------



## Sug

*Re: All new Portland sports radio station on the horizon?*



nikolokolus said:


> GO with his own show sounds hilarious ... in theory.


Do you remember the Sheed show? It will be like that, but I would assume much better. With more actual talking than just people being high and a room laughing about stuff.


----------



## wastro

*Re: All new Portland sports radio station on the horizon?*

If what Sug said is true, I will be a very happy camper. So many people are frustrated by 1080's contract with the Mariners, I could see the new station really making waves locally.


----------



## alext42083

*Re: All new Portland sports radio station on the horizon?*

Hopefully they come on the air soon. They could really gain listeners over the next few months with 1080 playing crappy Mariners baseball and a team that loves to blow ninth-inning leads.

And yes, I remember that 'Sheed show on 95.5, I think it was called RAW for Sheed's initals. That was good stuff.


----------



## BlazerFan22

*Re: All new Portland sports radio station on the horizon?*



Sug said:


> FYI on this, yes 95.5 will be a sports station. I can't say how I know, but Greg Oden will have his own show in Portland next year as well. The Blazers are looking to use 95.5 as a massive marketing machine. JC and Gavin Dawson will have their own shows as well. Jim Rome is coming live as well, but you probably already knew that.


Good get rid of that jammin 95.5 crap and turn it into something worth listing to.


----------



## deanwoof

*Re: All new Portland sports radio station on the horizon?*

they wouldn't really "get rid" of it.. but more of a station jump that was mentioned previously. the 12-30 demographic is pretty important.


----------



## B_&_B

*Re: All new Portland sports radio station on the horizon?*

Thanks for the promising news Sug. I hope you are correct.


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic

*Re: All new Portland sports radio station on the horizon?*

Very Nice! I love hip-hop, and 95.5 is not hip-hop! Hate baseball so this will be fun. Can't wait. They should give my boys Quick and Freeman a show!


----------



## Dan

*Re: All new Portland sports radio station on the horizon?*



HispanicCausinPanic said:


> Very Nice! I love hip-hop, and 95.5 is not hip-hop! Hate baseball so this will be fun. Can't wait. They should give my boys Hap and Schilly a show!


Why HCP, that's so nice of you to say that. You'll be our first guest, if you make it so.


----------



## <-=*PdX*=->

*Re: All new Portland sports radio station on the horizon?*

Ok, I love the Mariners, but I watch the games on TV and rarely listen on the Radio. I normally am at Seahawk home games but like to listen to the road games on the radio with the volume down on the TV because the TV crews suck. Plus I try and listen to blazer games on the radio. 750 does not come in well in my car along with all the other AM stations, so a move to FM and stereo will be awesome! I might actually listen to the radio a lil now other than just my iPod when in the car.


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic

*Re: All new Portland sports radio station on the horizon?*



Hap said:


> Why HCP, that's so nice of you to say that. You'll be our first guest, if you make it so.


Alright man, that's twice now! How do you do that? And I just noticed I have "Credits". What are those all about?


----------



## Schilly

*Re: All new Portland sports radio station on the horizon?*

YEah be casue we be like Funny and smidt.. RACK ME!!!


----------



## The Professional Fan

*Re: All new Portland sports radio station on the horizon?*

Is this why Dawson isn't on 1080 anymore? That makes sense. I miss that guy. He's Blazers all the way.


----------



## Utherhimo

*Re: All new Portland sports radio station on the horizon?*

yes no more crap sandbarrianers games! If we had our own baseball team i wouldnt mind but seattle teams? blah!


----------



## Draco

*Re: All new Portland sports radio station on the horizon?*

Well I'm excited about this, FM quality and additional sports programing is gonna rock. This will really kill 1080 more than it will split the radio sports audience, I just don't see how they'll be able to compete. They should give Kenny Vance a segment that guy was good.

Paul Allen probably feels the the Blazers are going to be the talk of the town the next 10 years as they start gearing up for title runs and he wants to promote that product.

Maybe there is a bigger radio market as well as a result of you non-comcast people getting screwed.


----------



## SodaPopinski

*Re: All new Portland sports radio station on the horizon?*

I just can't wait to see what the "oh crap" reaction is from those morons at 1080 The Fan.

I'll still listen to Colin in the morning, but the Tirico show is a joke and I get tired of listening to Isaac and Big Suck talking about farts.

-Pop


----------



## BlazerCaravan

*Re: All new Portland sports radio station on the horizon?*

I feel bad for my friend Devin (who auditioned last year, if you remember) who is interning with 1080 now.


----------



## Dan

*Re: All new Portland sports radio station on the horizon?*



Schilly said:


> YEah be casue we be like Funny and smidt.. RACK ME!!!


Phenomenal! Rack him!

Out!


----------



## Dan

*Re: All new Portland sports radio station on the horizon?*



Draco said:


> Well I'm excited about this, FM quality and additional sports programing is gonna rock. This will really kill 1080 more than it will split the radio sports audience, I just don't see how they'll be able to compete. They should give Kenny Vance a segment that guy was good.
> 
> Paul Allen probably feels the the Blazers are going to be the talk of the town the next 10 years as they start gearing up for title runs and he wants to promote that product.
> 
> Maybe there is a bigger radio market as well as a result of you non-comcast people getting screwed.


I bet the Blazers are banking on the Blazers being HUGE. I mean like Chicago Bulls/Lakers following huge (popularity wise) in the next 4-8 years.


----------



## Schilly

*Re: All new Portland sports radio station on the horizon?*

Now all they need is filler in the summer time.


----------



## Utherhimo

*Re: All new Portland sports radio station on the horizon?*

paul allen build a stadium and buy a baseball team to portland!


----------



## cpt.napalm

*Re: All new Portland sports radio station on the horizon?*



Schilly said:


> Now all they need is filler in the summer time.


The Timbers would fill that hole nicely their first home game is 2 days after the last blazers home game. The owner is making a push for the open MLS franchise slot for 2010.


----------



## B_&_B

*Re: All new Portland sports radio station on the horizon?*

Soccer on radio? zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
Not a chance this new station would put soccer on. It would be worse than The Fan having the Mariners. They'd be better off putting Ducks baseball on than Timber soccer.


----------



## Schilly

*Re: All new Portland sports radio station on the horizon?*

Are soccer fields condusive to baseball field co-existance?


----------



## PorterIn2004

*Re: All new Portland sports radio station on the horizon?*



Schilly said:


> Are soccer fields condusive to baseball field co-existance?


I don't know that much about either sport, really, but it seems to me soccer fields get abused, at least from a baseball perspective. I suppose the could, in theory, overlap some of a baseball field's outfield with the field for soccer, but the shape doesn't seem right for anything like a good fit and while each professional baseball park is unique, they've got some extrordinary list of requirements regarding dimensions that probably wouldn't include space for a second goal. Just a guess, though.

Meanwhile, anyone have any idea _when_ this new sports station might appear?


----------



## cpt.napalm

*Re: All new Portland sports radio station on the horizon?*



Schilly said:


> Are soccer fields condusive to baseball field co-existance?


Part of the Timber's proposal is to turn PGE park into a horseshoe designed for football/soccer only. The Beavers would build a new stadium. The field is nexturf, the fake grass rubber chip stuff that they just installed this year. It is pretty hard to ruin fake grass.


----------



## Utherhimo

*Re: All new Portland sports radio station on the horizon?*



cpt.napalm said:


> The Timbers would fill that hole nicely their first home game is 2 days after the last blazers home game. The owner is making a push for the open MLS franchise slot for 2010.


yeah seattle sounders FC just became an MLS team, The TIMBERS are the next team to jump to the MLS. MLS is taking over the MLS and USL need to merge let the top teams move to the mls like the sounders, whitecaps and timbers and use the others as developmental leagues.


----------



## B_&_B

*Re: All new Portland sports radio station on the horizon?*

http://wweek.com/editorial/3424/10834/



> • Portland’s sports talk radio may soon get more crowded. Currently, sports geeks can listen ’round the clock to KFXX (1080-AM) or on KXL (750-AM) weekday evenings to Oregonian sports columnist John Canzano’s show. The chatter among radio types, however, is that KXL and Jammin’ 95.5 general manager Tim McNamara will flip Jammin’ to at least a partially sports format and will hire KATU (Channel 2) sports anchor Katy Brown and former KFXX host and (Vancouver) Columbian sportswriter Ken Vance to do a daily local show. Neither would confirm they’re doing the new show, but neither denied it. “KATU is the only place I’m employed right now,” Brown says. Vance, now a reporter at The Reflector in Battle Ground, Wash., referred Murmurs to McNamara, who didn’t return a call.


----------



## Schilly

*Re: All new Portland sports radio station on the horizon?*



Utherhimo said:


> yeah seattle sounders FC just became an MLS team, The TIMBERS are the next team to jump to the MLS. MLS is taking over the MLS and USL need to merge let the top teams move to the mls like the sounders, whitecaps and timbers and use the others as developmental leagues.


The Sounders are a MLS expansion team. They aren't a jump from the USL


----------



## graybeard

*Re: All new Portland sports radio station on the horizon?*

Hell yes, get Kenny Vance back on the radio. He knows how to talk blazers. Next we have to bring back Mychael Thompson. :bananallama:


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic

*Re: All new Portland sports radio station on the horizon?*

Give ME a show! Ratings would skyrocket.............................................or I'd steal your car stereo!


----------



## Dan

*Re: All new Portland sports radio station on the horizon?*



HispanicCausinPanic said:


> Give ME a show! Ratings would skyrocket.............................................or I'd steal your car stereo!


Sorry, the Hap and Schilly show took the time slot that was available.


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic

*Re: All new Portland sports radio station on the horizon?*



Hap said:


> Sorry, the Hap and Schilly show took the time slot that was available.


How boring! 3 hours of you guys talking about Richard Simmons,quilts and Will and Grace? Fun!


----------



## Dan

*Re: All new Portland sports radio station on the horizon?*



HispanicCausinPanic said:


> How boring! 3 hours of you guys talking about Richard Simmons,quilts and Will and Grace? Fun!


It's not my fault Schilly was a huge Walt and Grace show.


----------



## B_&_B

*Re: All new Portland sports radio station on the horizon?*

Sources say that May 12th will be the day the new station starts on 95.5.


----------



## Draco

*Re: All new Portland sports radio station on the horizon?*

AWESOME!

I love Kenny Vance he was by far the best guy on The FAN.

That station is gonna rock!


----------



## Paxil

*Re: All new Portland sports radio station on the horizon?*

Boy the last time I heard of Kenny Vance he was in real estate. Glad he will be back on the radio. The thing about when Vance was on... he did talk a lot sports and radio... but he also spent a lot of time on other topics and was interesting enough that my wife would listen to it and not complain for me to change the station. Competition is always a good thing... glad he will be back.


----------



## blazermaniaisback

*Re: All new Portland sports radio station on the horizon?*



Paxil said:


> Boy the last time I heard of Kenny Vance he was in real estate. Glad he will be back on the radio. The thing about when Vance was on... he did talk a lot sports and radio... but he also spent a lot of time on other topics and was interesting enough that my wife would listen to it and not complain for me to change the station. Competition is always a good thing... glad he will be back.


That was because the PD at the time wanted they to try something different because what they were doing was not bringing in a ton of listeners. That however is sports radio... You either have sports fans listening or you lose them because of the chick talk and fart jokes. Same thing with having out of market teams on a station. Seahawks? yeah don't see them making a real dent in the FAN's numbers. Same with the M's not doing much for the FAN. Now the blazers on the FM dial that's cool... as for the ducks I don't care about them either. So it will be interesting to how it does.


----------



## blazermaniaisback

*Re: All new Portland sports radio station on the horizon?*

Sources close to DSML have given me the line up for this new station.

6a-9a Katy Brown from KATU-Sports & Kenny Vance from The Columbian.
9a-12N Jim Rome Show.
12N-3p Chris Meyers - Fox show.
3p-6p John Canzano - The Bald Faced Truth Show. 
6-7p Gavin Dawson - local
7p-12M Fox Game Time or other shows. 

Gavin needs more. He is good...


----------



## SodaPopinski

*Re: All new Portland sports radio station on the horizon?*



duckworthstolemylunch said:


> Sources close to DSML have given me the line up for this new station.
> 
> 6a-9a Katy Brown from KATU-Sports & Kenny Vance from The Columbian.
> 9a-12N Jim Rome Show.
> 12N-3p Chris Meyers - Fox show.
> 3p-6p John Canzano - The Bald Faced Truth Show.
> 6-7p Gavin Dawson - local
> 7p-12M Fox Game Time or other shows.
> 
> Gavin needs more. He is good...


A few things with this lineup:

1) Katy Brown and Kenny Vance in the mornings is rough. Not very smart of them to put their prime show opposite The Herd, who has a very loyal following locally.

2) Canzano running opposite Prime Time is another bad choice. I was previously excited about having an alternative to listening to I-suck and Big Suck, but Canzano's radio show is horrible. And it's less that I don't like the guy and more just that I think he makes for a bad radio host. His show on KXL is never compelling and he has boring guests on there (other columnists? yippie).

3) Get a Blazer-theme show in there. Courtside or The Greg Oden Show or something like that. Pull some strings over at One Center Court.

-Pop


----------



## blazermaniaisback

*Re: All new Portland sports radio station on the horizon?*



SodaPopinski said:


> A few things with this lineup:
> 
> 1) Katy Brown and Kenny Vance in the mornings is rough. Not very smart of them to put their prime show opposite The Herd, who has a very loyal following locally.
> 
> 2) Canzano running opposite Prime Time is another bad choice. I was previously excited about having an alternative to listening to I-suck and Big Suck, but Canzano's radio show is horrible. And it's less that I don't like the guy and more just that I think he makes for a bad radio host. His show on KXL is never compelling and he has boring guests on there (other columnists? yippie).
> 
> 3) Get a Blazer-theme show in there. Courtside or The Greg Oden Show or something like that. Pull some strings over at One Center Court.
> 
> -Pop


Give Gavin his own Blazers talk show... I'm guessing that is what he will get but its got to be longer then 1 hour.

I also agree with running Katy (which I think is a horrible idea any ways) and Kenny up against Colin. Plus didn't Canzano get the name for his show from the listeners of the FAN?


----------



## Draco

*Re: All new Portland sports radio station on the horizon?*

Yeah I agree with ya.

If they would just switch Katy and Kenny with Kanzano then it would be perfect.


----------



## B_&_B

*Re: All new Portland sports radio station on the horizon?*



Draco said:


> If they would just switch Katy and Kenny with Kanzano then it would be perfect.


I like that idea!


----------



## Sonny-Canzano

*Re: All new Portland sports radio station on the horizon?*

Damn, is the Playhouse moving to Fresno?

Portland to Fresno..

That's like leaving Beverly Hills for Woodburn, Oregon.


----------



## Fish Guy

*Re: All new Portland sports radio station on the horizon?*

Hi all! I sure would like an alternative to 1080. I used to listen to that gasleak of a station until 620 KPOJ fired up 4 years ago, and altho I can't listen to 620 exclusively (use my IPOD alot) I can't listen to the broken wad of disarray that 1080 has been for years.

I tried listening to 1080 for the first hour of this years NFL draft and it was a continuos loop of the same 9 commercials for 45 minutes and then I guess a cross-feed of a Seattle talk/news(right wing blowhard, I'd guess) station for a bit. Was astounded at the "professionalism" at 1080 to let it go like that for soooo long. 

Anyways I'm rambling now. :whistling:


----------



## alext42083

*Re: All new Portland sports radio station on the horizon?*

Canzano announced on his radio show a BIG annoucement on Friday regarding Portland radio, and changing the whole face of it.
So this is all true. Whooo hoo! No more stupid Mariners or boring ESPN guys to be subjected to for sports radio.


----------



## Fish Guy

*Re: All new Portland sports radio station on the horizon?*

Sure is an exciting time to be a Blazer fan! I've muddled through some of the rumors on pdxradio.com, actually before this thread was started but didn't believe what I was reading...I guess due to all the bickering back and forth... but it sounds like there is some truth to it, huh? WOW! Who'd have thought we'd get Wheels in STEREO???

Haha! That just makes me smile!

OK I'm wierd, or easily entertained, or mental. 

Whatever, I'm good with that.


----------



## Sug

*Re: All new Portland sports radio station on the horizon?*



Fish Guy said:


> Who'd have thought we'd get Wheels in STEREO???
> Haha! That just makes me smile!


You are not alone, the interesting thing is that this whole idea has been around for a while. At least the Blazer games on FM. A few years ago they bumped a game to FM to broadcast the Ducks game. There was a massive amount of positive feedback about the how the game sounded, and the signal. 

I am still sticking by my info that Greg Oden will have his own show, but not until the Fall.


----------



## Fish Guy

*Re: All new Portland sports radio station on the horizon?*

I think I remember that Duck game, altho I admit I didn't personally listen to it- I was either at work or watching it on tv or just missed it... When was that, like 2000 or somewhere around then? The Blazers did a few games on FM after that, didn't they?

Good lord, 40 years old(meaning me) and the brain slips already! Yikes!!!


----------



## Nightfly

*Re: All new Portland sports radio station on the horizon?*

Blazer games wouldn't be in Stereo. In fact they would probably turn the stereo pilot off. No reason to have it on for a talk format.

Blazer games are transmitted to the station via G.722 ISDN, which does stereo, but not very well.


----------



## Fish Guy

*Re: All new Portland sports radio station on the horizon?*



Nightfly said:


> Blazer games wouldn't be in Stereo. In fact they would probably turn the stereo pilot off. No reason to have it on for a talk format.
> 
> Blazer games are transmitted to the station via G.722 ISDN, which does stereo, but not very well.


You know what though? Stereo wouldn't matter in that respect anyway, as it's not music needing that kind of bandwidth and (struggling for radio terms- was a musician not a radio guru) reverb and stuff, but it could be a VERY good thing as far as penetration(insert joke there) insofar as being able to reach where am cannot? Meaning- into buildings and in low lying areas and such?

God, I probably sound crazy here... Does that make sense to radio peeps?


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic

*Re: All new Portland sports radio station on the horizon?*



Nightfly said:


> Blazer games wouldn't be in Stereo. In fact they would probably turn the stereo pilot off. No reason to have it on for a talk format.
> 
> Blazer games are transmitted to the station via G.722 ISDN, which does stereo, but not very well.


Man, all this time I thought it was on G.721!!!


----------



## Dan

*Re: All new Portland sports radio station on the horizon?*



HispanicCausinPanic said:


> Man, all this time I thought it was on G.721!!!


I was told it was G.503


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic

*Re: All new Portland sports radio station on the horizon?*



Sonny-Canzano said:


> Damn, is the Playhouse moving to Fresno?
> 
> Portland to Fresno..
> 
> That's like leaving Beverly Hills for Woodburn, Oregon.


Just talked to my boy who kinda has a inside thing with the playhouse and he said they aren't going to Fresno.


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic

*Re: All new Portland sports radio station on the horizon?*

The best thing about this is in my car I have an after market stereo and never paid the extra cash to get the AM antenna hooked up. AM sounds like crap. Now at least I'll be able to hear the silky smooth tones of wheelz' voice as they should be heard.


----------



## Dan

*Re: All new Portland sports radio station on the horizon?*



HispanicCausinPanic said:


> The best thing about this is in my car I have an after market stereo and never paid the extra cash to get the AM antenna hooked up. AM sounds like crap. Now at least I'll be able to hear the silky smooth tones of wheelz' voice as they should be heard.


never paid extra to have the AM antenna hooked up? 

um...isn't that just plugging in your regular antenna to your radio? And um..thats like, free?


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic

*Re: All new Portland sports radio station on the horizon?*

That's what I thought. Maybe they are giving me the run around! I listen to 970 AM alot, and it always sounds like crap!


----------



## Fish Guy

*Re: All new Portland sports radio station on the horizon?*



HispanicCausinPanic said:


> That's what I thought. Maybe they are giving me the run around! I listen to 970 AM alot, and it always sounds like crap!



I've read that aftermarket radios aren't that good at picking up am. That might be part of your problem. Since reading that, I've been scared off of buying an aftermarket unit, since I like a cetain progressive talk station here in town, and don't want to part with them.

970 is cool during parts of the day too sometimes for me. 


Yeah, I helped alot there, didn't I. :raised_ey


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic

*Re: All new Portland sports radio station on the horizon?*

Rick Emerson baby! 11:00AM-3:00PM!


----------



## Fish Guy

*Re: All new Portland sports radio station on the horizon?*



HispanicCausinPanic said:


> Rick Emerson baby! 11:00AM-3:00PM!


Yeah He's cool! I almost feel like I went to high school with that guy!

I just added to your rep.


----------



## Dan

*Re: All new Portland sports radio station on the horizon?*



Fish Guy said:


> I've read that aftermarket radios aren't that good at picking up am. That might be part of your problem. Since reading that, I've been scared off of buying an aftermarket unit, since I like a cetain progressive talk station here in town, and don't want to part with them.
> 
> 970 is cool during parts of the day too sometimes for me.
> 
> 
> Yeah, I helped alot there, didn't I. :raised_ey


I had major issues with AM with the original (after market) radio in my car, but that was because it was a pos. My antenna is also not exactly secured to the car (another in the long list of fixes I need to make), but with my new radio, AM comes in perfect. It's just that I rarely listen to AM anymore.


----------



## Nightfly

*Re: All new Portland sports radio station on the horizon?*



HispanicCausinPanic said:


> That's what I thought. Maybe they are giving me the run around! I listen to 970 AM alot, and it always sounds like crap!


There's a chance they might not have even connected the antenna at all... I've seen that happen before. FM will still work (but not very well.) This is a reason I always install radios in my cars my self.

If you have a windshield antenna, you're pretty much out of luck. Windshield antennas are total crap.

Also, check your car's plugs and wires. Cheap plugs and wires will cause a ton of interference on AM, especially if the interference changes depending on the car's revs.

Lastly, make sure your radio is grounded well.

New AM radios might not sound so great compared to old ones, but they should still work. If I had a radio installed and AM didn't work, I'd take it back and tell the installers to fix it.


----------



## Dan

*Re: All new Portland sports radio station on the horizon?*



Nightfly said:


> *New AM radios might not sound so great compared to old ones, but they should still work. If I had a radio installed and AM didn't work, I'd take it back and tell the installers to fix it.*


Hm...I wonder if I should see about buying an old radio (if there was one) at the garage sale?


----------



## Nightfly

*Re: All new Portland sports radio station on the horizon?*



Hap said:


> Hm...I wonder if I should see about buying an old radio (if there was one) at the garage sale?


I've got 240 radios if you want one.

I wouldn't bother if I were you. The one you've got should be just dandy (unless you want to do AM stereo... heheh)

I think you need to fix your antenna before you do anything else, radio wise.


----------



## Dan

*Re: All new Portland sports radio station on the horizon?*



Nightfly said:


> I've got 240 radios if you want one.
> 
> I wouldn't bother if I were you. The one you've got should be just dandy (unless you want to do AM stereo... heheh)
> 
> I think you need to fix your antenna before you do anything else, radio wise.


good point.


----------



## MrJayremmie

*Re: All new Portland sports radio station on the horizon?*

Wow. I cannot wait for this!


----------



## Draco

*Re: All new Portland sports radio station on the horizon?*



Nightfly said:


> I've got 240 radios if you want one.


Ummm... Wow!

So do you like collect AM Radios? I know your involved in the radio industry, but still thats a lot of freakin radios.


----------



## Nightfly

*Re: All new Portland sports radio station on the horizon?*



Draco said:


> Ummm... Wow!
> 
> So do you like collect AM Radios? I know your involved in the radio industry, but still thats a lot of freakin radios.


240 = Model of Volvo.

Hap and I both drive 240s.


----------



## BlazerCaravan

*Re: All new Portland sports radio station on the horizon?*

Do we have any reports of Blazer games on FM next season (even in the rumors, this seemed to come out of nowhere)? I'd be completely stoked if that were the case!


----------



## B_&_B

*Re: All new Portland sports radio station on the horizon?*

Word is that Blazers, Ducks, and Seahawk games will all be on the new FM sports station.

Since May 12th is the launch date, I'm thinking that the Courtside show on Thursday the 15th will be on the new station. Mike Barrett's blog will probably give us some info on this.


----------



## It's_GO_Time

*Re: All new Portland sports radio station on the horizon?*



B_&_B said:


> Word is that Blazers, Ducks, and Seahawk games will all be on the new FM sports station.
> 
> Since May 12th is the launch date, I'm thinking that the Courtside show on Thursday the 15th will be on the new station. Mike Barrett's blog will probably give us some info on this.


I read the same thing . . . about the Blazers, Ducks, Seahawks and Canzano show all moving over. Also, Kenny Vance, Gavin Dawson and Katy Brown (?) will have shows.

There was a short article about it today in the sports section of the O.


----------



## SodaPopinski

*Re: All new Portland sports radio station on the horizon?*

Portland radio Hip-hop station changing to all-sports talk format

http://www.955thegame.com/

-Pop


----------



## BlazerCaravan

*Re: All new Portland sports radio station on the horizon?*

Thanks!


----------



## glazeduck

*Re: All new Portland sports radio station on the horizon?*

Amazing. Had an internship interview at KXL just a few days ago and "_was not_" told this was still a few weeks out from being announced.

Either way, it's great to get a little competition for those hacks at the fan. Either they get better or they lose their jobs, personally... I'm fine w/ either!


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic

*Re: All new Portland sports radio station on the horizon?*

I steal stereos on the weekends and I have at least 300 in my garage! Also, I thought HAP drove a 2008 Benz!


----------



## PapaG

*Re: All new Portland sports radio station on the horizon?*



HispanicCausinPanic said:


> Rick Emerson baby! 11:00AM-3:00PM!



Listener party is May 15th at the Crystal. I think I'm going if I can get the wife to agree.


----------



## talman

*Re: All new Portland sports radio station on the horizon?*

It's great to have more options but I guess I'm completely in the minority as one that loves listening to Suke and Isaac. When they are on they are tough to beat IMHO.


----------



## Dan

*Re: All new Portland sports radio station on the horizon?*



HispanicCausinPanic said:


> I steal stereos on the weekends and I have at least 300 in my garage! Also, I thought HAP drove a 2008 Benz!


Yah, they pay us Grad students bucket loads of money.


----------



## Dan

*Re: All new Portland sports radio station on the horizon?*



talman said:


> It's great to have more options but I guess I'm completely in the minority as one that loves listening to Suke and Isaac. *When they are on they are tough to beat IMHO.*


What about the other 99% of the time?


----------



## Nightfly

*Re: All new Portland sports radio station on the horizon?*



talman said:


> It's great to have more options but I guess I'm completely in the minority as one that loves listening to Suke and Isaac. When they are on they are tough to beat IMHO.


You aren't in the minority in the grand scheme of things, just among posters here.


----------



## MAS RipCity

*Re: All new Portland sports radio station on the horizon?*

what station will 95.5 jammin move to now?


----------



## ebott

*Re: All new Portland sports radio station on the horizon?*

KXL.com also has the story on the front page of their website. They're talking about it on courtside right now. 

This is HOT!!! The next 11 days are going to be hard for me to wait through.

It's damned shame they've got the show I want to listen to in the morning. I'd much rather it be on in the afternoon. I'd love to be able to give that show my full attention. I guess it won't be so bad to flip between that and Colin in the mornings.

Canzano is out and out impossible to listen to. He's just so boring. He's still better than listening to the Mariners I guess. On the days when there aren't games I suppose I can flip between Canzano and big suck and it'll be tolerable. Or maybe being on during drive time will inspire Canzano to have a much more entertaining show.

What would be spectacular is if Gavin was on from 5 to 6.


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic

*Re: All new Portland sports radio station on the horizon?*

No complaining! Anything is better then what we have right now!


----------



## B_&_B

*Re: All new Portland sports radio station on the horizon?*

http://www.nba.com/blazers/news/Brian_Wheeler_to_host_show_on_-270403-1218.html



> Brian Wheeler to host show on new 95.5 The Game
> 
> 
> Trail Blazers radio voice to host "Wheels After Work" on Tuesday, Wednesday and Friday at starting May 12 at 7:00p.m.
> 
> Brian Wheeler, the radio play-by-play voice of the NBA’s Portland Trail Blazers will host “Wheels After Work” beginning Monday, May 12th on Sportsradio 95.5FM “The Game” it was announced today. “Wheels After Work” will air every Monday, Tuesday, Wednesday and Friday evening from 7:00p.m. – 8:00p.m. “The Game” is also home to the NBA’s Portland Trail Blazers.


----------



## deanwoof

*Re: All new Portland sports radio station on the horizon?*

hmmmm muy intersante


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic

*Re: All new Portland sports radio station on the horizon?*

Very Nice! Wheelz will do great!


----------



## <-=*PdX*=->

*Re: All new Portland sports radio station on the horizon?*

it keeps getting better and better!


----------



## alext42083

*Re: All new Portland sports radio station on the horizon?*

Great news, and down goes The Fan! Although I thought Gavin was supposed to host a show at 7? But I like Wheels as a talk show host. That should be some good radio.


----------



## wastro

*Re: All new Portland sports radio station on the horizon?*



alext42083 said:


> Great news, and down goes The Fan! Although I thought Gavin was supposed to host a show at 7? But I like Wheels as a talk show host. That should be some good radio.


IIRC, Canzano goes from 3-6 p.m., Dawson from 3-6 p.m. and Wheels from 7-8 p.m.


----------



## zagsfan20

*Re: All new Portland sports radio station on the horizon?*

Talk of Kenny getting another radio show has been going on for a couple years now. Nice to see that a knowledgeable guy, who is actually interesting to listen to and has good relationships around the league is back in the business. I'm sure this is a little more steady then selling houses.


----------



## ehizzy3

*Re: All new Portland sports radio station on the horizon?*

woot! glad dawson is getting his own show....hopefully he doesn't talk to much timbers....when does this station premier?


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic

*Re: All new Portland sports radio station on the horizon?*



ehizzy3 said:


> woot! glad dawson is getting his own show....hopefully he doesn't talk to much timbers....when does this station premier?


May 12


----------



## ABM

*Get Into "The Game"*

Glad you guys will have an alternate choice to The Fan.

http://www.oregonlive.com/newsflash...orts-5/1210462141282660.xml&storylist=orlocal

Vance is a gomer, though, I thought.


----------



## ebott

*Re: All new Portland sports radio station on the horizon? (Merged)*

nice quick work with the merge.

I'm psyched. 

I don't really remember Vance much from his previous 1080 stint but he was on the channel back when I remember it being much much better. So I'll give him the benefit of the doubt. From what little I've heard from him and Katy Brown they seem like they'll be a huge improvement over current local radio show.

The rub is that they're not on vs the current local radio show. They're on vs Collin who is, imho, by far the best thing KFXX has going. Having them on at the same time as him is some what redundant as far as I'm concerned. Having Canzano on vs either the Mariners or Gavin and Suke does me no good. I really wish they would have put Katy and Vance on in the afternoon.


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic

*Re: All new Portland sports radio station on the horizon? (Merged)*

Saw some of you ask earlier on here about the playhouse. You can catch their show over on 107.5!


----------



## B_&_B

*Re: All new Portland sports radio station on the horizon? (Merged)*

Just a reminder that the new station started an hour ago.

95.5 The Game

www.955thegame.com

:cheers:


----------



## MrJayremmie

*Re: All new Portland sports radio station on the horizon? (Merged)*

Awesome!


----------



## <-=*PdX*=->

*Re: All new Portland sports radio station on the horizon? (Merged)*

Well Jim Rome sure loves having us back. What does he mean by their are other markets wanting to kick us in the face. Does he just mean the Fan or are there other cities stations that don't like the new station?


----------



## blazermaniaisback

*Re: All new Portland sports radio station on the horizon? (Merged)*

he probably means there are other stations like the FAN who are dumping him to run the Herd Full time. Rather then cutting off Colin's last hour which then screws up Rome's show. They then have to replay the 1st hour after the 2nd and 3rd. I think they should all be dumped for local programing even if it involves people like who they have picked up now. 

*OH AND GIVE GAVIN DAWSON MORE THEN A ONE HOUR SHOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## B_&_B

*Re: All new Portland sports radio station on the horizon? (Merged)*



<-=*PdX*=-> said:


> Well Jim Rome sure loves having us back. What does he mean by their are other markets wanting to kick us in the face. Does he just mean the Fan or are there other cities stations that don't like the new station?


He also means that callers from other markets always talk major trash when a new affiliate/city comes on board... even though we arent "new" since he's been on in Portland for a loooooong time.


----------



## NateBishop3

*Re: All new Portland sports radio station on the horizon? (Merged)*



ebott said:


> nice quick work with the merge.
> 
> I'm psyched.
> 
> I don't really remember Vance much from his previous 1080 stint but he was on the channel back when I remember it being much much better. So I'll give him the benefit of the doubt. From what little I've heard from him and Katy Brown they seem like they'll be a huge improvement over current local radio show.
> 
> The rub is that they're not on vs the current local radio show. They're on vs Collin who is, imho, by far the best thing KFXX has going. Having them on at the same time as him is some what redundant as far as I'm concerned. Having Canzano on vs either the Mariners or Gavin and Suke does me no good. I really wish they would have put Katy and Vance on in the afternoon.


I used to work with Kenny Vance and John Lund at the Fan. Kenny was a great guy. Real nice person to the core. He always gave me advice and he was completely approachable. Kenny was also one of the most knowledgeable guys in the game. He had Bob Whitsitt on his speed dial.

Katy Brown, however, is one of the biggest jokes in sports journalism. She always asked the most retarded questions during press conferences, and I could never take her seriously as a reporter. Listening to her and Kenny could be a real battle of wills. I love Kenny, but I don't think I could listen to her for three hours.


----------



## B_&_B

*Re: All new Portland sports radio station on the horizon? (Merged)*

Nate, I agree about Katy. She's a joke.

Chris Meyers is broadcasting live from 95.5 The Game today.

B.Obama is going to be on with Canzano today.


----------



## blazermaniaisback

*Re: All new Portland sports radio station on the horizon? (Merged)*



NateBishop3 said:


> I used to work with Kenny Vance and John Lund at the Fan.


We must have worked together... I took over the technical producing job for that show a short while after Kenny left. 



NateBishop3 said:


> Katy Brown, however, is one of the biggest jokes in sports journalism.


:whistling::whistling::whistling:


----------



## blazermaniaisback

*Re: All new Portland sports radio station on the horizon? (Merged)*



B_&_B said:


> B.Obama is going to be on with Canzano today.


Awesome... Hey I thought this new station was only going to talk sports?


----------



## yuyuza1

*Re: All new Portland sports radio station on the horizon? (Merged)*



B_&_B said:


> Chris Meyers is broadcasting live from 95.5 The Game today.


KP supposed to be on next hour.


----------



## graybeard

*Re: All new Portland sports radio station on the horizon? (Merged)*

This is messed up. Is anyone else having problems getting the internet stream from them? It keeps cutting out.


----------



## ebott

*Re: All new Portland sports radio station on the horizon? (Merged)*

Yeah, their stream is weak.


----------



## <-=*PdX*=->

*Is anybody listening to Wheeler on the Game?*

KP is supposed to be on for the entire show.


----------



## <-=*PdX*=->

*Re: Is anybody listening to Wheeler on the Game?*

He is bring back sports graffiti, this is great haha.


----------



## Darkwebs

*Re: Is anybody listening to Wheeler on the Game?*

Love the Tesh NBA theme.


----------



## BBert

*Re: Is anybody listening to Wheeler on the Game?*

Is it possible to get the station on-line?


----------



## loyalty4life

*Re: Is anybody listening to Wheeler on the Game?*



Darkwebs said:


> Love the Tesh NBA theme.


Wheels plays the old NBA on NBC theme? How can I listen to it down here in Eugene?


----------



## Darkwebs

*Re: Is anybody listening to Wheeler on the Game?*



Loyalty4Life said:


> Wheels plays the old NBA on NBC theme? How can I listen to it down here in Eugene?


He only played a clip of it. Like 10 seconds. But sorry, I don't know if you can listen to 95.5 online.


----------



## Darkwebs

*Re: Is anybody listening to Wheeler on the Game?*

Try to listen here. http://www.955thegame.com/ListenLive/tabid/69/Default.aspx


----------



## Darkwebs

*Re: Is anybody listening to Wheeler on the Game?*

Pritchard predicts the Spurs will be in the Finals. And he thinks there are 2 franchise-type players in this year's draft.


----------



## BBert

*Re: Is anybody listening to Wheeler on the Game?*



Darkwebs said:


> Try to listen here. http://www.955thegame.com/ListenLive/tabid/69/Default.aspx


It WORKS! Thanks a million. eace:


----------



## <-=*PdX*=->

*Re: Is anybody listening to Wheeler on the Game?*

gotta love that they have an internet feed on day 1! Sorry for not posting the link. Its gotta suck ti be a GM and not be able to talk about things like Rudy and prospects and potential players on other teams.


----------



## nikolokolus

*Re: Is anybody listening to Wheeler on the Game?*

excellent. Thanks for the link, and damn I gotta say the sound quality of FM is stark vs. AM coming out of my Klipsch speakers on my PC


----------



## wastro

*Re: Is anybody listening to Wheeler on the Game?*

Quick recap:

-Don't expect any Rudy news until July 1.

-There will be some good players on the board at #13.

-Didn't sound like KP was high on Mayo.

-Couldn't promise a caller that he'll never trade Travis, but he likes Travis a lot.

-He hopes that Oden will be one of the faces of the franchise, and not the only face.

-Took a call on the possibility of bringing in AI. KP couldn't answer, but Wheeler said he probably didn't fit the culture.

-Portland's not at a point yet where they can take on someone with baggage (this was the roundabout answer to the question of how Portland views a guy with issues like Mayo).

Wasn't a ton else. Nothing new, anyway. Still, it's always good to hear KP.


----------



## B-Roy

*Re: Is anybody listening to Wheeler on the Game?*

KP never reveals anything.


----------



## Stay Blazed

*Re: Is anybody listening to Wheeler on the Game?*

^ because the questions are always stupid. 

Caller: Can you get us AI because he's like my favorite and I think he'd be really great if you got him because like I'm trying to say he's one of my favorite and you know some people like say we need a Point guard and like, he's a good one. 

KP: (mute) Are you ****ing kidding me? Do you know anything about chemistry? How much longer is this show on?

Wheels: Uh, well KP can't comment on other teams players but I'll just answer for him and say no.


----------



## B-Roy

*Re: Is anybody listening to Wheeler on the Game?*



Stay Blazed said:


> ^ because the questions are always stupid.
> 
> Caller: Can you get us AI because he's like my favorite and I think he'd be really great if you got him because like I'm trying to say he's one of my favorite and you know some people like say we need a Point guard and like, he's a good one.
> 
> KP: (mute) Are you ****ing kidding me? Do you know anything about chemistry? How much longer is this show on?
> 
> Wheels: Uh, well KP can't comment on other teams players but I'll just answer for him and say no.


I'm sure there's plenty of e-mails with good questions. KP just never wants to answer any of them.


----------



## SodaPopinski

*Re: Is anybody listening to Wheeler on the Game?*



B-Roy said:


> I'm sure there's plenty of e-mails with good questions. KP just never wants to answer any of them.


YEAH! **** that guy! He never gives us any information. Personally, I don't give a **** about our GM having any sort of leverage. I think he should be on the radio on a daily basis, telling us fans about who he was on the phone with that day and what players he discussed.

I mean GEEZ! KP is ten kinds of an ******* to play his cards close to the vest. What the hell is he getting paid for anyway if he's not an informant for us!

:azdaja:

-Pop


----------



## B_&_B

*Re: All new Portland sports radio station on the horizon? (Merged)*

I was also having problems with the online stream yesterday, but its working great now.


----------



## blazermaniaisback

*Re: Is anybody listening to Wheeler on the Game?*



Stay Blazed said:


> because the questions are always stupid.


Yeah when he first came on, Wheels asked him about Rudy... and would you believe the first question out of a callers mouth is what can you tell us about Rudy? Then something about Oden being a leader or something. Way to pay attention. 

Can't wait to hear the games on FM though. Remember when "Jammin" aired a few games because of the ducks... Wheels sounds good on the FM dial.


----------



## ABM

*Re: All new Portland sports radio station on the horizon? (Merged)*



ebott said:


> Yeah, their stream is weak.



Mine, too. I'm on Avodart now. :dancingpadlock:


----------



## ABM

*Re: Is anybody listening to Wheeler on the Game?*

I came _that_ close to calling in on the Graffiti portion. This was gonna be my one-liner:

The over/under on Oden, LMA, and Roy being in the same All-Star Game is 3 years ... AND I'M BETTING UNDER!


----------



## graybeard

*Re: All new Portland sports radio station on the horizon? (Merged)*

It appears that my 95.5 streaming problem was related to the peak internet hours. Mid day is a problem. Mine was working fine last night and this morning. That's my guess anyhow.


----------



## <-=*PdX*=->

*Re: Is anybody listening to Wheeler on the Game?*



ABM said:


> I came _that_ close to calling in on the Graffiti portion. This was gonna be my one-liner:
> 
> The over/under on Oden, LMA, and Roy being in the same All-Star Game is 3 years ... AND I'M BETTING UNDER!


Thats a bold prediction.


----------



## SodaPopinski

*Re: All new Portland sports radio station on the horizon? (Merged)*

Good first show for Kenny and Katy. You can definitely tell Kenny is more adept at radio - Katy kept screwing up on things. But she'll get better. Really good lineup on day 1. They had Oden, Mike Bellotti, and Charles Barkley. I realize they won't get that kind of a lineup all the time, but good first show. I liked it!

-Pop


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic

*Re: All new Portland sports radio station on the horizon? (Merged)*

I just really enjoyed how good it sounded. Not content wise (That chica needs some help. Everything she says sounds so forced or like she was up all night practicing in the mirror) But the signal itself sounded great! 1080 for me always sounds bad so this is a nice change.


----------



## blazermaniaisback

*Re: All new Portland sports radio station on the horizon? (Merged)*



HispanicCausinPanic said:


> Everything she says sounds so forced or like she was up all night practicing in the mirror)


Or reading a script? Got to remember she normally does TV... that is what they do. They read from a script they have read over and over. I don't know if that is going to workout but we shall see.


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic

*Local Radio vs National Radio*

I just got back in town from Jacksonville. I was working out there for a week and had a chance to listen to their local sports talk station 1010 AM. They were no better then the 2 DORKS over on The Fan! Maybe Rome and Cowherd have raised our expectations too high. Maybe it's hard to find local talent that can even come close to the National level. Just a thought!


----------



## bayarea_blazer

*Re: All new Portland sports radio station on the horizon? (Merged)*

Is anyone else annoyed by the monster truck announcer on this new station? the voice over on the pop stations aren't much better but i would take that over the cheesy guitar music and monster truck/strip club DJ guy. Haha.


----------



## Hector

*Re: Local Radio vs National Radio*

There are 39 Jacksonvilles in the U.S. The Oregon one is a suburb of Medford.


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic

*Re: Local Radio vs National Radio*

Florida brother!


----------



## SodaPopinski

*Re: All new Portland sports radio station on the horizon? (Merged)*

MP3's of Kevin Pritchard's interview with Brian Wheeler and Greg Oden's interview with Kenny and Katy.

Courtesy of Casey's blog on blazers.com.

Enjoy!

-Pop


----------



## SodaPopinski

*Re: All new Portland sports radio station on the horizon? (Merged)*



SodaPopinski said:


> MP3's of Kevin Pritchard's interview with Brian Wheeler and Greg Oden's interview with Kenny and Katy.
> 
> Courtesy of Casey's blog on blazers.com.
> 
> Enjoy!
> 
> -Pop


P.S. On the KP MP3, listen between 10:00 and 10:20 for what I believe is a subtle slap in the face to one Zach Randolph from KP. Pretty funny.

-Pop


----------



## It's_GO_Time

*Re: All new Portland sports radio station on the horizon? (Merged)*



SodaPopinski said:


> P.S. On the KP MP3, listen between 10:00 and 10:20 for what I believe is a subtle slap in the face to one Zach Randolph from KP. Pretty funny.
> 
> -Pop


Wnat to give us a quick recap of it?

I did rep you for the links. :biggrin:


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic

*Re: All new Portland sports radio station on the horizon? (Merged)*

He talks about this summer, the draft and next season.................now give me some rep!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## It's_GO_Time

*Re: All new Portland sports radio station on the horizon? (Merged)*



HispanicCausinPanic said:


> He talks about this summer, the draft and next season.................now give me some rep!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I tried, but apparently I have to spread my rep around.

Go figure, I'm encouraged to spread rep around . . . but if I knowly spread herpes around I go to jail. 

How's a simpleton like me suppose to keep all this straight?


----------



## SodaPopinski

*Re: All new Portland sports radio station on the horizon? (Merged)*



It's_GO_Time said:


> Wnat to give us a quick recap of it?
> 
> I did rep you for the links. :biggrin:


Wastro recapped the KP conversation in another thread. Link here.

The subtle slap to Zach was when Wheels was talking about a John Tesh NBA theme called "Black Hole" and KP said "I bet one of our former players probably liked that song." LOL.

As for the Greg stuff, not really anything new to report.

He was calling in from Indianapolis. He talked about his rehab in Hawaii. Talked about taking some classes this summer at Ohio State. Said he thinks Blazers can make the playoffs next year. Said he thinks Blazers will win the big one before he gets his degree from Ohio State (I would hope so with only taking summer classes to make up for 3 years). Said he is a little nervous for the first live action to test his knee. Talked a little about OJ Mayo - said he doesn't know him well but he seems like a good dude. Said his (G.O.'s, not OJ's) game compares to Dwight Howard - uses his strength and athleticism and power. Said he is looking forward to coming in and being a defensive enforcer and cleaning up the glass - not really worried about being an offensive threat.

-Pop


----------



## It's_GO_Time

*Re: Is anybody listening to Wheeler on the Game?*



BBert said:


> Is it possible to get the station on-line?


Not unless you get the internet through comcast. :biggrin:


----------



## ptownblazer1

*Re: Local Radio vs National Radio*

I tell ya...I am impressed with "the game" its great to have it on the FM dial. my old POS wouldnt get AM radio, so now i am not even going to listen to the fan again...

The game is awesome!


----------



## Sammysummer

I've been really enjoying Cowherd lately, I'm actually a big fan of watching his webcam. He's been having some solid guests lately, and the bit with hitting an 80mph pitch was pretty entertaining.


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic

*95.5...A good thing or bad?*

We all know how bad 1080 and those 2 dorks they have over there is. And I was pumped when 95.5 came online. BUT and I repeat BUT , maybe it isn't such a good thing. I've been listening the last 45 minutes online and man this is BAD!!! Canzano is a moron and we all knew this, but this Gavin guy is HORRIBLE!!!! I don't know what is worse, somebody that doesn't talk about a topic, because they don't know anything about it (see 1080 and those jackholes that don't know anything about hoops) They host a sports talk show on the radio and don't know the NBA...amazing! OR Guys that DO talk about it but don't know what they are talking about it (see Dawson) This guy is bad. In the last segment he said he would rather have Mike Miller then Travis because he more of a complete player. Miller shoots well and that's it. Travis has a way better future. He also talks about how soft the Blazers are. i'll admit that we need some toughness but he claimed he was not impressed with our guys because they were scared and backed down from guys like lamar Odom......What? If I remember correctly when Lamar knocked Brandon to the floor LA, Trav and Frye all jumped to BRoy's aid and got up in Odom's face.

This guy is a clown!

In my opinion, if you don't know anything about a topic, keep your mouth shut!

I love Wheelz and he is the best thing they've got goin'! but we need better local guys. 95.5 is just a platform for fools that don't know basketball that was not there a month ago. Hope they find somebody better.


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic

*Re: 95.5...A good thing or bad?*

Never mind. they just had my dogg Terrell Brandon on. Go Grant baby! Hey HAP or DAN or whatever your name is this week, Check you memory banks and tell me who my Generals beat to win the 1988 state championship. I forgot!


----------



## Dan

*Re: 95.5...A good thing or bad?*



HispanicCausinPanic said:


> Never mind. they just had my dogg Terrell Brandon on. Go Grant baby! Hey HAP or DAN or whatever your name is this week, Check you memory banks and tell me who my Generals beat to win the 1988 state championship. I forgot!


I like the station, I just hope they don't do more teases like they did the previous 2 days. If your show is good enough, you don't need gimmicks.


As for your question, I have a 5 word answer for you.


Nine

Teen

Eight

Tee

Five.


----------



## craigehlo

*Re: 95.5...A good thing or bad?*

I disagree, Gavin is solid as hell on the Blazer talk. Just because you don't like his take on a particular player doesn't make him an idiot. 

Miller is a more complete player than TO. Straight up. That's a scientific fact comparing their stats and watching actual games. TO is so overvalued on this board, it's crazy.


----------



## zagsfan20

*Re: 95.5...A good thing or bad?*

As of right now, Miller is a better player than Outlaw. Doesn't mean it won't change or that Outlaw isn't more value considering the money that he's paid.


----------



## Mr. Chuck Taylor

*Re: 95.5...A good thing or bad?*

I think it's great. You can flip back and forth if you don't like a certain program. More local coverage is good, and competition breeds a better product. Unless you're a huge rap fan and miss Jammin' 95.5, I don't see whats not to like.


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic

*Re: 95.5...A good thing or bad?*

I think if you polled all the GM's in the league, the majority would rather have Travis on their team then that chick Miller. And for your info, I am a hip-hop fan, not a rap fan. I had actually never listened to 95.5 because that was commercial MTV crap music, not hip-hop. I agree that competition makes a better product, just not yet. And dinosaur boy, Gavin is solid? He's horrrrrrrrrible!


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic

*Re: 95.5...A good thing or bad?*

I just got rep today from somebody name ironcrotch, thanks man. Also from odenied. But this guy said,"You're posts suck!" He cracked on me and repped me in the same sentence.....can't please everybody!


----------



## Dan

*Re: 95.5...A good thing or bad?*



HispanicCausinPanic said:


> I just got rep today from somebody name ironcrotch, thanks man. Also from odenied. *But this guy said,"You're posts suck!"* He cracked on me and repped me in the same sentence.....can't please everybody!


I did not say "you're" posts suck..I said YOU and YOUR posts suck. Get it right.


----------



## ABM

*Re: 95.5...A good thing or bad?*



HispanicCausinPanic said:


> I just got rep today from somebody name ironcrotch, thanks man. Also from odenied. But this guy said,"You're posts suck!" He cracked on me and repped me in the same sentence.....can't please everybody!



:clap: You stole Barry from me! :dancingpadlock:


----------



## VenomXL

*Re: 95.5...A good thing or bad?*

First of all, your avatar is piercing my soul with his glare. I'm suddenly compelled to change my name to "Mandy".

Anywhoo, I listened to a bit of the bald face truth earlier. It was OK I suppose. Their point about guys on the team being intimidated by Lamar Odom seemed way off though. I thought it was quite the opposite. I've really enjoyed listening to the podcasts of Wheels' show. Despite the whole big news not being all that big, he does a great job.


----------



## graybeard

*Re: 95.5...A good thing or bad?*

Barry Manilow? Good Gawd, I'm gonna go shoot myself now.


----------



## Sug

*Re: 95.5...A good thing or bad?*

I like the new station, it is much better than Cats.


----------



## alext42083

*Re: 95.5...A good thing or bad?*

Eh, I'd much rather listen to any Blazers talk on the radio than guys talking about their bulges. Hands down, I've already made the switch to 95.5.


----------



## Draco

*Re: 95.5...A good thing or bad?*

I love 95.5, best part is no freaking Mariners. I thought it was hilarious how the 1080 guys said "oh we got a contract sorry all for the mariners coverage we can't help it don't blame us." Ummm who the heck signed the contracts you dorks! Serves you right that everyones now leaving.

I kind of agree with Gavin's take, Miller is a more complete player. I probably wouldn't do the trade because I value the #13 more then the upgrade to Miller, but I'd say Gavin knows his stuff. His opinions are debatable just like any of ours but at least he knows his basic facts unlike Cantzano or 1080 boys.


----------



## Nightfly

*Re: 95.5...A good thing or bad?*



HispanicCausinPanic said:


> I think if you polled all the GM's in the league, the majority would rather have Travis on their team then that chick Miller. And for your info, I am a hip-hop fan, not a rap fan. I had actually never listened to 95.5 because that was commercial MTV crap music, not hip-hop. I agree that competition makes a better product, just not yet. And dinosaur boy, Gavin is solid? He's horrrrrrrrrible!


Just because you don't agree with someone doesn't make them an idiot.

I would rather have Mike Miller then Outlaw at this point. What does outlaw have that miller doesn't? "Potential"?

Gavin watches tons more basketball then most folks on this board do. Agree with him or not, his opinion is one that I respect, even if I don't always agree with him.


----------



## Nightfly

*Re: 95.5...A good thing or bad?*



Draco said:


> I love 95.5, best part is no freaking Mariners. I thought it was hilarious how the 1080 guys said "oh we got a contract sorry all for the mariners coverage we can't help it don't blame us." Ummm who the heck signed the contracts you dorks! Serves you right that everyones now leaving.


The previous owners of the 1080 frequency signed the m's contract.

Those guys want out more then you can imagine.


----------



## SheedSoNasty

I've been diggin' the new 95.5

1080 is where you go if you want to hear about the NFL any time of day. Not my cup of tea, so I LOVE hearing Blazer talk when I get in my car in the morning.


----------



## ehizzy3

someone needs to ask wheels who in baseball is gettin arrested?


----------



## World B. Free

*Semi OT - The 95.5 The Game voice.*

Is it just me? Or is that "95.5 THE GAME" voice SO FREAKING ANNOYING?!??!?

That voice drives me [email protected]@#$%@#!%^!^$


----------



## craigehlo

*Re: Semi OT - The 95.5 The Game voice.*

It's the worst. Why do we need the cornball, obnoxious, "monster truck ad" voice telling us we are obviously listening to the 95.5? It's so EXTREME!


----------



## blazermaniaisback

*Re: Semi OT - The 95.5 The Game voice.*

are you talking about the guy that does (or did) the voice for sunday and monday night football on the fan (for westwood one) a while back or the guy who does that Max X show?


----------



## Dan

*Re: Semi OT - The 95.5 The Game voice.*

Whoever it is, he's horrible and should be removed.


----------



## World B. Free

*Re: Semi OT - The 95.5 The Game voice.*

Thank God I am not the only one!!! I was hoping it wasn't just me.

I seriously cannot stand that cheesy monster truck voice.


----------



## Fork

*Re: Semi OT - The 95.5 The Game voice.*



duckworthstolemylunch said:


> ...or the guy who does that Max X show?


Definitely not that guy.


----------



## cpt.napalm

*Re: Semi OT - The 95.5 The Game voice.*

Dicky V would be better.


----------



## blazermaniaisback

*Re: Semi OT - The 95.5 The Game voice.*



Fork said:


> Definitely not that guy.


he is one of the voice guys though right? Last time I listened he was one of the voices. There were two i thought.


----------



## Rob Allen

*Re: Semi OT - The 95.5 The Game voice.*

I agree - I don't like the voice either. I hope they replace it soon. They've got guys with good voices working there; why not let Wheels or Barrett do the station id's?


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic

*Re: Semi OT - The 95.5 The Game voice.*

What would be sweet is if Mr. T was the voice! "You listenin' to the Game FOO!"


----------



## ebott

*Re: Semi OT - The 95.5 The Game voice.*

I kind of like it. It was an interesting culture shock to go from the tongue in cheek approach of the fan to the bold brash in your faceness of 955THEGAME when it first started up and I've just gotten used to it.


----------



## alext42083

*Re: Semi OT - The 95.5 The Game voice.*

At first it was kind of annoying, but it's grown on me I guess. It's very Fox Sports-ish.


----------



## Boob-No-More

*Re: Semi OT - The 95.5 The Game voice.*

I personally can't stand it. It's obnoxious and in his effort to be deep, booming and manly to an extreme, it's often hard to tell what he's saying. He sounds like he's yelling at me with a mouth full of marbles. It reminds me of the father of one of my high school teammates. Big Wally's dad used to ALWAYS yell at the refs during the games. He had an extremely deep, loud voice and was always hoarse by the end of the first quarter. So, even though he was constantly yelling at the refs, nobody had a clue what he was saying. He sounded like a cross between Hulk Hogan and Charlie Brown's teacher. Whenever we needed a good laugh at practice, we'd all bust out our impersonations of Wally's dad.

I listen to the radio to be informed and entertained. I don't need some over-the-top voice-over telling me what station I'm listening to every minute and a half. Hello people at 95.5, my radio, and every other one made in the last two decades, has this nifty little digital display that tells me I'm tuned to 95.5 FM. I actually find this guy annoying enough that I'll change the station on my morning commute rather than have my hearing constantly assaulted this guys booming, often unintelligible voice. Call me old school if you will, but I prefer that people speak TO me, not yell AT me.

BNM


----------



## Boob-No-More

*Re: Semi OT - The 95.5 The Game voice.*

P.S. Somebody needs to send a link to this thread to the program director at 95.5. These booming voice-overs are EASILY the WORST thing about the new station. I was serious when I said I change stations due to these obnoxious voice-overs.

BNM


----------



## Dan

*Re: Semi OT - The 95.5 The Game voice.*

The guy from those Max X tv show does do some of the voice over work too. Paul Allen should just pay the money to get Don Lafontaine to do it.

http://www.donlafontaine.com/DLF2007/Intro.html


----------



## Schilly

*Re: Semi OT - The 95.5 The Game voice.*

Ehh big woop the lead in voice, yeah it's a little over the top, no biggie though what I don't like though is the ammount of transition music time leading into the shows from commercials.


----------



## sa1177

*Re: Semi OT - The 95.5 The Game voice.*

It goes with their effort to appear edgier then 1080 so I get it....mildly annoying though I agree.


----------



## alext42083

*Re: Semi OT - The 95.5 The Game voice.*

I find the insane amount of commercials more annoying than a voice that's on for three seconds.. you have Gavin's and Wheels' show starting at almost 10 minutes into the hour because of commercials.
And really their show ends up being only half hour total, and the other half being ads.


----------



## Boredbum88

*Re: Semi OT - The 95.5 The Game voice.*

It gets a little annoying, but i find it really amusing when he says "Now Traffic on the Game" I don't know what it is that makes me laugh everytime i hear it.


----------



## LameR

*Re: Semi OT - The 95.5 The Game voice.*

I don't mind it when I'm listening on the radio, but when I have to hear it repeat "YOU'RE LISTENING TO 95.5 THE GAME. 95.5 THE GAME.COM. 95.5 THE GAAAAAAME" frequently throughout listening online, then it gets annoying.


----------



## Hephaestus

*Re: Semi OT - The 95.5 The Game voice.*

I agree. The Monster Truck voiceovers on The Game are annoying.




Dan said:


> The guy from those Max X tv show does do some of the voice over work too. Paul Allen should just pay the money to get Don Lafontaine to do it.
> 
> http://www.donlafontaine.com/DLF2007/Intro.html


He's good. But Keith David is better. 

Keith David does a little bit of everything... movies, stage, voice work. Got famous playing King in "Platoon" and hasn't had a day he wasn't working since. One of those actors that shows up playing supporting roles in almost everything...

http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0202966/

Here's a you tube clip I googled up where he's talking about the voice work he did for Mass Effect (just as a reminder what his voice is like)..

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Vf9X8EtqZA


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic

*Re: Semi OT - The 95.5 The Game voice.*

"Well boy......is it the franks or the beans?" I met him on 3rd street last summer in Santa Monica. Walking with my wife doing a little shopping and saw him. He looked right at me, I think he knew I recognized him. Talked to him for a minute. Real nice guy! Franks and Beans!


----------



## Driew

*Wheels after Work--Program Director of the station taking questions*

The Program director is taking questions--ask about the annoying dude haha.


----------

